# New York cafes



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Any one know of any good coffee shops in New York? Particularly interested in anything on the east side.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

New York is riddled with nice coffee shops

This website will get you started

http://www.beanhunter.com/united-states/new-york/new-york


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Having just returned from a trip to NYC, I got to sample a couple of places but with a baby in tow, not as many as I would have liked!

There is a Swedish chain called Fika who have a few branches around. Coffee was ok, not bad. No latte art for the wife but I guess that's forgivable. Double espresso for me was drinkable but nothing remarkable.

Also tried a place called Blue Bottle cafe. They have a few branches in NYC and in the San Fran area. The hardware seemed up there, they were using 2 la marzocco strada 3 group machines with a range of mazzers, up to a royal or robur i think. I ordered a single origin espresso and it was impressive, a lot of toffee and caramel, a very unique tasting drink. They supply a glass of sparkling water to help cleanse the palate too. Well worth a visit, it's in the basement level of the Rockefeller centre.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Blue bottle have a really good book out, worth a read

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

